# Runts



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

I was wondering if the runts of the spawn still grow up to normal betta adults?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup they do, runts where just the unlucky ones last in line for food but they'll grow up once the older ones are out


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Or u can remove the runt so he/she can catch up with the other


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks! I will try to do that


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Or u can remove the runt so he/she can catch up with the other


how many times have u bred bettas?? and have u ever removed a baby away from its siblings and put it into a tank?? if so culd u tell me if its ok to do that even if it isnt a runt?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Surprize30: sorry I know your question is to curlyfatbottom, but I'm just gonna stick my thoughts in, with betta's yes you could do that, the fish may act slighly depressed for a couple of days, but you could hang the fish in a breeding trap in the tank so it could still see its siblings. Also if you wanted to keep a paticular fish for further breeding you could seperate that/those fish to make sure they suffer no fin damage, or illness if (god forbid) it got into the fry tank, basically if you wanted to booth the growth, and keep the fish completely healthy you could do this, but not with fish like platies or guppies, as this would make them unhappy.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Or float them in a clear cup.
U can fit more n control the amount you feed
U can always introduce the sibling back to the tank
But y put them back
Since you took the time to care for it by itself
If I'm going to single out a fish
I won't put it back in the tank


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Surprize30: sorry I know your question is to curlyfatbottom, but I'm just gonna stick my thoughts in, with betta's yes you could do that, the fish may act slighly depressed for a couple of days, but you could hang the fish in a breeding trap in the tank so it could still see its siblings. Also if you wanted to keep a paticular fish for further breeding you could seperate that/those fish to make sure they suffer no fin damage, or illness if (god forbid) it got into the fry tank, basically if you wanted to booth the growth, and keep the fish completely healthy you could do this, but not with fish like platies or guppies, as this would make them unhappy.


thank yooh!!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Or float them in a clear cup.
> U can fit more n control the amount you feed
> U can always introduce the sibling back to the tank
> But y put them back
> ...


When I seperate my Bettas, I give them an anti-depressant. It really helps!!

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

It does
I just put them in sleep mode n slowly introduce them back to light
The fish won't be as stress n they are more willing to flare
Plus its Easier to work with


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I give them frozen blood worms... Makes em happy as heck!!

They always give me that little wiggle....

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Naturally if u remove a sub adult fish from the tank for 2 days
They will give u that movement 
If u use anything dark or with color as a feeding tool
If u want to c the fish flare without moving them
Just use a black marker with the cap on it n point it at the fish
A healthy male will react n flare to it


----------

